# My Offical English Riding Critique Thread



## QHriderKE

Instead of posting videos all in seperate threads, I decided to post them all in one thread for my online coaches! LOL...


Here are all of the videos from since I got my saddle, in chronological order (These videos have been in this section and critiqued, any further input would be nice though!)


----------



## QHriderKE

This video has yet to be critiqued. My position is probably not the best as I was working more on the horse than me.
More description on this video can be found here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/if-you-wanna-run-lets-run-176561/page8/


----------



## QHriderKE

New video from yesterday!
English on Squiggy - April 25 - YouTube


----------



## Horsequeen08

Do you also ride western? That last video was a little hard to tell as you were silhouetted alot but your reins come up high like a western rider at the canter and sometimes the trot. MAybe it just looked that way since the video was hard to tell. But if not, you need to keep your hands lower, closer to the horse.


----------



## Horsequeen08

Also, Your posting looks....forced. Like you are raising out of the saddle to far. It doesn't look smooth and natural, not in sync with him. Don't worry so much about posting up/down as it is -feeling- him move and moving like he does.If you only have to raise yourself up out of the saddle an inch to match his rythm, then do it. 

On a more positive note, you sit very straight and pretty.


----------



## Horsequeen08

One more note- I only watched the most recent one.


----------



## QHriderKE

I do ride western  Thanks for your critiques.

I do see how bad my posting looks in the most recent video. I was wearing spandex-like yoga pants and them plus synthetic saddle = slippery!!!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I haven't seen your recent vid yet. Watching now (or trying to.. silly youtube)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Agree about the forced posting.. and at the canter you rock your upper body a lot. Be quieter.. think about your butt being glued to the saddle and allowing your pelvis to roll. 

Otherwise very nice


----------



## QHriderKE

Thank ya sky! Im hoping to ride tomorrow at least once and hopefully get an english ride in there so keep your eyes open


----------



## QHriderKE

Two screenshots:
Sitting trot: 

Posting: 


Canter:


----------



## QHriderKE

I will get the video up as soon as I have time to edit it.... 

My new camera takes such good videos!

"Momma made me sweaty."


----------



## tinyliny

I just watched your falling video. Very elegant! I haven't got a one of my falls on video, darn it all.


----------



## tinyliny

One thing that I am wondering about all your videos (and you've taken a lot) is that when Squiggy wears her western saddle, she is a lot more forward in her trot. One reason the posting may look "forced" is that your mare isn't giving you much to post off of. When the horse gives you so little "push", you are almost better off just sitting. Or, as others said, post in a more pelvic thrust type of movment, rather than so much up and down.


For a self taught rider, you do exceptionally well. I know that you could ride me under the table, any day of the week, in a western saddle. I can offer small tips, but you really have pretty much what it takes.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

QHriderKE said:


> Two screenshots:
> Sitting trot:
> 
> Posting:
> 
> 
> Canter:


I feel if your stirrup was longer you wouldn't brace against them so badly.

Squiggy looks awesome though  Much more relaxed.. she's getting there!


----------



## QHriderKE

^^ You have no idea how hard I've been working on her. LOL. Like... I'm tired and feel like im neglecting my other horses.


----------



## QHriderKE

I would have video from today, but i forgot to put the batteries back in my camera after recharging them. Anywho. Let my stirrups down a hole, trot was easier and softer, Squiggy is finally letting me post both diagonals (she was for some reason uncomfortable with one diagonal, that went away!!), so im just working on keeping my leg back all the time. My saddle sets me up forward, so I always find my shoulders ahead of that shoulder/hip/heel line. To my understanding, the saddle is built to do that to make a forward seat and 2 point easier. 

With my stirrups one hole longer, my seat fell apart at the lope, so I brought them back up a hole and all was better, and I also posted better too.

Although, I have a few questions: 
When im loping right circles, I always feel like im falling to the inside, over compensating to the outside andpushing my saddle all crooked to the left cause most of my weight is in the left stirrup. Is it something to do with my horse being crooked? Or am I the crooked one? We are both all good to the left. I wish I had a video. Aaaand this only happens English


----------



## Skyseternalangel

QHriderKE said:


> Although, I have a few questions:
> When im loping right circles, I always feel like im falling to the inside, over compensating to the outside andpushing my saddle all crooked to the left cause most of my weight is in the left stirrup. Is it something to do with my horse being crooked? Or am I the crooked one? We are both all good to the left. I wish I had a video. Aaaand this only happens English


It could be either you or your horse. If you have significantly more weight in your left stirrup than your right stirrup, you are unbalancing your horse which will make staying upright instead of leaning...much harder.

What you can do since you have lots of space is do a large figure eight and focus on trying to keep the weight even in both seatbones, and your hips over her hips, per say. Support with the outside rein and bend her around your inside leg with your outside leg slightly behind the girth. Make sure there isn't TOO much bend. If so, use your inside leg with outside rein to keep from creeping in.

Does that make sense?


----------



## QHriderKE

Yes ma'am. It only happens at a lope. If I had a video, id bet she would be crossfiring on the right lead, she's been doing it lately, but now that her lope is rideable, I can actually work on it. I've been slowly working on some exercised to help her pick up the correct lead all around.

Also, when we got back to the yard, I found a big white hose left on the ground so trotted over it like poles , and around the corner at some bales, I found two posts so I just trotted her around and over them all. She apparently liked it lol. She put on a big happy trot, ears forward, happily chewing on her bit, and very light to my seat cues. I think my next ride will be fooling around on a course of poles and uneven poles and other things for her to pay attention to


----------



## Skyseternalangel

QHriderKE said:


> Yes ma'am. It only happens at a lope. If I had a video, id bet she would be crossfiring on the right lead, she's been doing it lately, but now that her lope is rideable, I can actually work on it. I've been slowly working on some exercised to help her pick up the correct lead all around.
> 
> Also, when we got back to the yard, I found a big white hose left on the ground so trotted over it like poles , and around the corner at some bales, I found two posts so I just trotted her around and over them all. She apparently liked it lol. She put on a big happy trot, ears forward, happily chewing on her bit, and very light to my seat cues. I think my next ride will be fooling around on a course of poles and uneven poles and other things for her to pay attention to


Yeah it's probably a combination of her leaning and you being off-balance. At all gaits, really focus on where your weight in your seat is. Sometimes I like to press on either stirrup like a pedal if I find myself leaning. Just very gently to physically help my shift my weight since it requires a lot of ab strength.

You're both doing great though  Enjoy playing with poles!


----------



## tinyliny

if you are being offset onto your outside leg on a circle, it's centrifugal force. I think it's really very common for riders to experience what you are explaining, and end up putting more weight into the outside stirrup.

one thing that can help is to think of your inside thigh as really running down the inside of her body, and imagine it kind of holding you there. and since you should advance your inside hip a very small amount, if you think of your energy going down this inside thigh, agains the barrel and right behind the horse's leading shoulder, this will help you stay kind of , how can I say, "forked" over the horse's back evenly?
more riding with the whole seat (seatbones and thighs), less riding from the stirrups.


----------



## waresbear

It's late and I am on iPhone so I will read your post & others' comment when I am at a computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE

It's weird that this has never happened riding Western though! 
Tiny, what you are saying is to "curl" my inside leg around like they tell you to do in a 2-point, but not actually 2 point. 
Do you think it would be easier to learn this in a half seat since that's where my saddle wants me to be? 

Her lope has gotten so nice!




I know it's western, but humor me. 

Riding yesterday, she was starting to stretch down in a lope, I thought she was pulling on the bit at first, but when I let rein out she stretched and kept contact. I was impressed.


----------



## freia

I wonder if in the Western saddle your'e feeling more secure and relax more. In the English saddle, do you feel secure, and centered/balanced, or do you feel like you're using the stirrups to stay in the saddle? 

You shouldn't really have more weight in one stirrup over the other. That means you're leaning. I was always taught to push down on the ball of my foot in the inside stirrup and look into the turn, both of which will shift your weigh on your seatbones enough for the horse to feel it and help him balancing the turn. But I was taught to still keep my weight distributed evenly between the stirrups. 

Can you do some cantering without stirrups for a little while each session. That should center you very nicely over the horse's back.


----------



## tinyliny

"It's weird that this has never happened riding Western though! 
Tiny, what you are saying is to "curl" my inside leg around like they tell you to do in a 2-point, but not actually 2 point. 
Do you think it would be easier to learn this in a half seat since that's where my saddle wants me to be? "

No. I am not saying 'curl' your leg around the inside. almost the opposite. I am saying focus more on putting the inside of your thigh along the shoulder/barrel of the horse. with the inside of your knee flat against the saddle. This means a little bit LESS of the lower leg on. because you do not want to curl the lower leg against the barrel. you do not want the back of the calf more against the horse. I am not talking jumping here, just cantering seated, a circle.

when you are in your English saddle, and just for yucks and giggles, think of lengthening your inside leg just a bit more by imagining your are going to go down onto our knees. your knee will drop, and the line of contact all along the inside of your thigh will become more firm. That helps me to counteract centrifugal force.

This is what I have used, but I am the first to admit that I am not champ of a rider, so other riders may have better advice.


----------



## QHriderKE

So you want me to roll my thigh and knee into my knee block and use that as my support system? 

I would go stirrupless if I had a more... chill.. horse. And an arena. Lol.

Hopefully I will get a video tomorrow.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Try making the circle HUGE, and then spiraling in to a 20m circle, and spiraling back out to the huge circle.


----------



## QHriderKE

Here are some more screenshots that are from the previous video.







Checklist of things to do:
Stick boobehs out. 
Open up hips.
Lengthen stirrups a hole.


----------



## QHriderKE

Rode today, how did I do?













































Leg yielding


----------



## freia

Something doesn't quite look right in how you're sitting in the saddle. You look kind of cramped up or squished. Your behind looks like it's too far up on the cantle. That can mess with your balance and body position. The seat and flap-size look right. Is it possible your stirrups are too short? 

Take your feet out of the stirrups and sink your butt deep into the deepest part of the saddle. Relax and let your legs fall where they feel natural. The iron should hit you at about your ankle-bone.

Without an arena and a non-chill horse, is there anyone who could lunge you stirrup-less? If your horse tolerates it, also put your arms out to the side once you're comfortable. If you're leaning, it will become obvious pretty quickly.


----------



## freia

Oh duh. I just read through the thread again, and you said you already tried to lengthen them. Sorry for suggesting what you already tried. Still... I can't help but think your stirrup-length almost looks like you're ready to go jumping. You said you lose your iron at a canter with a longer stirrup. You shouldn't. I wonder, at a canter, do you clench on with your legs almost as if you're riding bareback? That can bring your leg and heel up and out of the stirrup. Relax at the canter, sit with your back tall and upright and your butt deep into the seat. Let your butt and thighs just melt into the saddle, and make your legs molten lead, flowing into your heels. Don't clamp on.

I love your position when you're up in the posting trot. Many people really lose their leg at that point, and you just have a really nice heel underneath you and a nice up[right posture. Very nice. You are quite far out of the saddle on the "up" of the post, which again makes me think that your stirrups really are too short.


----------



## QHriderKE

I dont lose my irons, I lose my leg position and my leg goes forward. Tinylinys suggestion will help that.

The newest photos are with the stirrups longer than the other photos, so I need a critique on those


----------



## tinyliny

this is the best pic, IMO. nice seat, gently looking in direction of travel, solid leg. Just get your thumbs on top and close your hands. (the same old same old)


----------



## QHriderKE

Thank you tiny!!! I have a few more shots that I will put up tomorrow - might even have time for the video!
In the most recent ones, my stirrups are a hole longer compared to every other post.does it look better? I find that I need differe t stirrup lengths for diferent horses, and even western, I have a shorter stirrup on Squiggy.


----------



## Becca93

I don't have any critique apart from what has already been noted - but I wanted to say you can see your improving with each and every set of videos/photos you put up!


----------



## QHriderKE

Thank you  
I guess im living proof that yes you dont absolutely need lessons to improve.
Also, the part I like most is how much my horse improves from post to post.


----------



## QHriderKE

English - June 15 - YouTube


----------



## freia

Comments re: your last video...

You know what I REALLY love? On the slow-motion clips, I want you to take a good look at your hands when you're posting. They don't move. First, that's a good indicator that you feel nicely balanced, so you're not pulling on the reins for balance. Second, your hose will thank you by doing just what he's doing: he's holding his head nicely and not fighting you at the mouth at all. He's comfortable.

Yes, you are living proof that you can do great without lessons. However, you are already a skilled horsewoman, you're willing and wanting to learn, and you're working and working. How many people slap on English tack and say they ride English? And how many people do like you and take videos daily, throw it out to the sharks, and graciously accept and try advice and work through things? YOU can (and it's paying off). Most people can't. 

Just one question. How do you feel you're progressing? How happy and comfortable do you feel on your horse now compared to your first couple rides? You both look much happier. It looks fun now.

P.S. Your horse is improving because you are!


----------



## tinyliny

QHriderKE said:


> Thank you tiny!!! I have a few more shots that I will put up tomorrow - might even have time for the video!
> In the most recent ones, my stirrups are a hole longer compared to every other post.does it look better? I find that I need differe t stirrup lengths for diferent horses, and even western, I have a shorter stirrup on Squiggy.


 
I haven't watched your vids yet, but the different stirrup length thing is so true. I always wondered about that, but it's because the more round the horse is, the more of your leg it takes up with it's barrel, and so you may need to lengthen the stirrup to get the needed angle to post. While a more narrow horse allows your leg to drop more straight down, and you might need to take the stirrups up a notch. fortunately, English stirrups are so easy to adjust.

Now, onto the newest videos!!


----------



## freia

Actually, at the very beginning of your ride, your hands are a little busy. Look at the clip around 00:32 in. Look at your hands, and look at his head and mouth (and ears) in response. Then compare to the later clips. Huge difference.


----------



## QHriderKE

Thank you so much  both me and my mare have progressed tons this year, both western and english. 
It just takes her a few minutes to settle down, and I guess im the same! But im super glad we are both on the same page finally.

Im over the moon that me and squiggy are finally clicking every ride


----------



## freia

Oops! Squiggy is a SHE. Give my apologies to the lovely lady. No wonder she has some sass and tells you just what she thinks.

My first riding instructor (ex-cavalry all the way) once told me that the best instructor is your horse. There is no more honest critic of your riding on the planet. The feedback is fast and at times merciless. Listen to it. When you watch your videos, be sure to watch Squiggy's responses as well as your riding. You will learn so much.


----------



## tinyliny

I love Squiggy. with a name like that, who wouldn't.

as for the vid, I don't have much to add. I only wish Squiggypants would give you a bit more "umph" to her movement. She looks like she is offering the rock bottom minimum to escape a spanking.


----------



## QHriderKE

I didnt want to drive her too much, im content with her just plodding along for now, at least she was chill and behaving alright. I also think her movement feels bigger than it actually is for some reason.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

QHriderKE said:


> I didnt want to drive her too much, im content with her just plodding along for now, at least she was chill and behaving alright. I also think her movement feels bigger than it actually is for some reason.


Probably because she isn't a flat mover. She has a bit of bounce though not as lofty as a TB.

I think you both are doing great


----------



## QHriderKE

Thank you Sky  I can't believe how fartin' BIG Squiggy has gotten. Like, even just her chest. It's GI-FREAKING-NORMOUS in comparison to last year. She's so thick and muscular, she looks like she could be a stallion! Some of her muscles honestly rival a lot of jacked performance stallions I see. 

I love my grade horse I got for free. Even though she broke my arm when I was breaking her


----------



## QHriderKE

Also, I managed to get ooomph out of squiggy at a trot without her trying to run, so next English ride, expect itttt!!!!!


----------



## QHriderKE

Sneak preview


----------



## QHriderKE

And video...


----------



## QHriderKE

Sorry I cut my head off 
I notice my heel coming up a bit, I think it's because I wanted some more softness and bend and was giving her more inside leg than usual.


----------



## QHriderKE

No one has anything?  where are my instructors?


----------



## jkaequus

Looking pretty good girl. One exercise you can try on you own - since it looks like you're pretty independent out there - is called up for two, down for one. It's a position self check. Takes some practice and getting used to, but when you get it right you'll know your position is exactly right - ear, shoulder, hip and heel aligned - at ALL times. Your equitation can only truly be correct if you're balanced. So try this:
Instead of your normal up, down, up, down rhythm - you'll still sit for one beat, but you'll stay up out of the saddle for two hoof beats, then sit again for just one beat, then back up again for two, and so on. The trick to starting in proper alignment is to keep your lower leg back (ankles relaxed), hips coming up and forward, and upper body tall (your upper body shouldn't change positions between being seated vs. rising). I would highly encourage the use of a grab strap until you get the hang of the coordination and balance. You'll be surprised at just how off balance you really are. 
Also when you get this exercise right, your horse will automatically slow in the trot. Proof once more that the seat, not the hands, control the tempo and length of stride. 
Don't give up on this exercise. It'll highlight your every weakness. All the more reason to practice it till you can do it with no hands! When you can, you will truly be balanced. The " equitation " you're after will be a side note. Promise.

Ps - your stirrups are a hole too short, no more. And keep your elbows a little closer to your sides. They get a bit stiff in your efforts to keep them "quiet". Truly quiet hands come from relaxed and mobile elbows....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE

Good idea!!!! Thank you!!!

Anyone else?


----------



## tinyliny

Is Squiggy off? look at the part at 1.20 . there's a little bobble.


----------



## QHriderKE

I'm not seeing what you are seeing?
I'm just seeing her cross-firing. :/ I've been trying so hard to get her leads, but every time I try, we get into a big fight lol.


----------



## tinyliny

Well, I wasn't sure, but it seemed that there was some bobbing at the trot. But then, in some of the video she was going over the trot poles, and some not.

the other day I rode Z in his jump saddle for a few minutes ( I usually ride him in a dressage saddle) and it felt SO weird to me. so hard for me to find my balance. I felt like a total clutz, I could NOT keep a good trot nor stay balanced. Not that I am so great in a dressage saddle, but the jump saddle brought back to zero!


----------



## QHriderKE

Haha try going from a secure barrel saddle to a close contact!!!!!! Lol. Its probably wierd for squiggy too.
I think im going to start riding her in a halter english so I dont have to worry about upsetting her with fiddling with a bit. Just to be sure, and if I do get off balance and lean on her face, she probably wont react like she would with a bit. (Darn sensitive mares)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equestrianfriend

Horsequeen08 said:


> Also, Your posting looks....forced. Like you are raising out of the saddle to far. It doesn't look smooth and natural, not in sync with him. Don't worry so much about posting up/down as it is -feeling- him move and moving like he does.If you only have to raise yourself up out of the saddle an inch to match his rythm, then do it.
> 
> On a more positive note, you sit very straight and pretty.


True. Also I noticed you tend to lean into the side you're turning into, I did that heaps. Just focus you're eyes to the right point, not you're whole body.
Still better than I am though


----------



## QHriderKE

Buuuuuuuuump


----------



## QHriderKE

Adding the newest video!
Jet - English Aug. 3 - YouTube


----------



## QHriderKE

Two screenshots from today:


I really like this one, although I look a bit tense in my upper body, I still like it.


----------



## freia

I really like your position in that second photo. You're well-balanced, well-centered, and solid. If someone were to imaginarily rip the horse out from under you, you'd land smack on your feet and not budge. Great contact through your seat and leg. Elbows in. Really nice line from your lower arm to the horse's mouth. Looking where you want to go.

I bet it felt good? When you ride like this, it usually just feels right.


----------



## QHriderKE

Yep  I was like "hey. I feel like I'm doing something right" and even though she's just a a halter, she will still appreciate my hands being where they are with a bit.
Its amazing how much more simple it is when your horse moves nice for you.


----------



## freia

QHriderKE said:


> Yep
> Its amazing how much more simple it is when your horse moves nice for you.


Keep riding like that, and it will be amazing how much simpler everything is even when she isn't moving nice for you ;-)


----------



## QHriderKE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xWBZcM9Hpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Videoooo


----------



## freia

Compare your first videos to your last one.

WoooHooooo! You two are making such a great team and both have worked so hard and are really both looking so much comfortable and in sync.


----------



## GotaDunQH

QHriderKE said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xWBZcM9Hpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Videoooo


Your horse is body sore somewhere.....


----------



## QHriderKE

I know this isnt English, buuuut I prefer posting here than repeatedly making new threads.


----------



## QHriderKE

We are back at 'er!


----------



## QHriderKE

Friendly bump for the new video!


----------



## tinyliny

the images are kind of small, so I can't see detail. the one thing that stands out is that you have too much roll in the small of your back. your upper body is arched inward, and your elbows look a bit locked. 

Just out of curiosity, try sitting for a bit , at the walk, and experiement until you feel your seatbones point straight down. put the reins in one hand , then up to a trot and try to maintain that alignment; seatbones straight down, not pointing backward. just lightly neck rein her for a bit, and keep your elbows bent and upper arm close in to the ribcage.

snow already!


----------



## QHriderKE

I think I figured out the whole thing riding yesterday. My leg wasn't waaay behind me like it is in the last video. But it felt just right. I will make an attempt at a video today


----------



## QHriderKE

Some pics from today!







And Little Lizzy cause she's neat:


----------



## QHriderKE

Friendly bump for these new pictures


----------



## QHriderKE




----------



## Corporal

Cookie monster no NEED to be impatient. SOME of us are working...and cleaning...and riding before the snow comes. Here...have a cookie.
Seriously, I like what I see EXCEPT your hands should be only as wide as your horse's bit. What are those blue things 7-8 inches below the bit on the reins? Are they "stops?" Must be new. Unless you are using a running martingale, I'd take them off.
I like your heels and your back. It also looks like you need more softness with the reins. Work more at following her at the walk. It isn't the trot that teaches you to sit better. It is the trot that trains the horse to relax and get in better shape. For the RIDER, it is riding without stirrups at the WALK that makes your seat. Try riding the walk without stirrups for one full hour at a time. Boring, YES, but helpful and safe. Good improvement! =D


----------



## Corporal

I forgot to say--*Lizzie is VERY PRETTY!!* My mare, "Warren's Cindy", aka "Moon Eyes", aka "Sweat Pea" REMINDED me to tell you this.


----------



## QHriderKE

It's blizzarding here, so I'm jealous of you who are riding! XD And I like cookies!

Those blue things on my reins are my hand crafted rein stops for when I use my running martengale on Squiggs. I actually crafted them from some old ear tags we use for tagging cattle, cut them up and made them into rein stops. They work unbelievably well! They are a real pain to take off and put back on, so they can stay!

Thanks for your critique! This little paint looooves to pull on the reins, and is coming off of an injury and so she gets to have the English saddle for coming back into work so I can have another horse to ride to work on my position, and work on her bit pulling issue at the same time. AND she's also a rescue - she got dumped off at our place as a wild yearling, she's 6 now 

I will take that walking stirrupless idea and run with it (not literally, I will die), cause I can ride forever and a day in any direction here and walking is NBD and can be done safely in the snow.


----------



## frlsgirl

Very nice. The dog is making me a little nervous. Must be some type of herding dog? 

Regarding the posting trot, I think it looks forced because you are posting behind the vertical. Make sure your legs are underneath you and then let the weight drop down into your heels with each rise.


----------



## Zexious

The thing that stands out to me is that placement of your hands/wrists. I would bring them a bit closer.

Lizzy is lovely! <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Your upper body is so very stiff in all of the photos so you should work on loosening all of that up. You can keep it all together while still remaining soft. And agreed about too wide of hands. It's better to have them closer together !

But lovely, really a very nice improvement!


----------



## QHriderKE

My main focus was getting that leg solid in the right spot - and from what I can gather, in the Lizzy pics, it's correct, so go me!


----------



## QHriderKE

Rode Miss Squiggy today:





I only have a couple good photos, because, as usual with her, I'm more concentrated on HER than myself


----------



## QHriderKE

Excuse the horrendous no-stirrup work!


----------



## Flipper

On squigy, I would say hand a little higher and thumbs on top (no puppy paws like 2nd photos). Also toes in , pointing forwards (not pointing out ) this will stop your calf gripping. At first it will feel unnatural but will eventually require no thought. 

Other horse (the video). He is being really lazy and needs to be sent forward, this will also help your posting feel/look less forced. Your legs are too far back, tipping you forward (though you could be tipping to forward so your legs are going back) which means you are posting more forward and less up and down. Potentially slightly shorter reins and really send him forward when he starts fussing and dropping behind the bit (just assuming a he!) as it is just going to dis-seat you and is an annoying habit. 

Overall nice quiet rides on both!


----------



## QHriderKE

Thank you  yes, Lizzy is a lazy butt and needs a whole lot of leg to get her motoring and keep her motoring. Its HARD lol


----------



## tinyliny

HOwever, Lizzy looks like she might accept more rein contact, if it were offered in a steady manner, and she might round a bit, and then step under more, too.

to do that, work at the walk. you post pretty well and your balance over your leg has improved a ton, so you have become a lot more independent there. But your elbow is still a bit straight, locked, and with a downward angle to the arm . it looks a bit like you are trying to pull her down, but in any case, the all important straight line from elbow, thorough wrist, to bit , is not there. 

Sit down, start at the walk and "find" her mouth. This can be done like this:

start with loose reins, just feeling her walk with your body and getting your seat and your following hips, which I know you can do very well. then take your rein up a bit and move your hands out like you are forming a triangle to the bit , or , say, pushing a wheel barrow. When you make contact with the mouth, work on following it so that the rein never gets either tighter or looser. you'll have to move forward and backward. it's your shoulder that will be moving, but it helps to think of it more as your lower body goes forward, toward the "triangle" you have created, then back, then forward, then back. but the actual movement will occur in your shoulder and elbow. whatever, just really feel the mouth and keep that steady contact. your elbow can come away from your side, but do not have your hand pointing further down than at a direct line to the bit. think of your thumbs as laser guns that must point directly AT the bit. 

When you are really following the horse's mouth, then you can walk your hands up the reins a bit (inch them up) to shorten the reins, and bring your elbows back in to your sides (the "triangle" becomes narrower). do this all within the walking rythm of the horse. Don't loose the horse's mouth . And you can then be a bit firmer in your outside hand, and a tiny bit of a "tickle" on the inside rein, and the horse should flex to the inside and soften to your hand a bit. Now, ask for a bigger walk, get a few really active steps, stay with your big walking horse, then reward! release the inside rein really big, like looping down, and praise your horse!

rinse and repeat.


----------



## QHriderKE

I will be sure to give that a try tomorrow! On about 3 horses if I have the time!

It's a big contrast between Squiggs and Lizzy and it takes some time to figure out XD


----------



## QHriderKE

tinyliny said:


> HOwever, Lizzy looks like she might accept more rein contact, if it were offered in a steady manner, and she might round a bit, and then step under more, too.
> 
> to do that, work at the walk. you post pretty well and your balance over your leg has improved a ton, so you have become a lot more independent there. But your elbow is still a bit straight, locked, and with a downward angle to the arm . it looks a bit like you are trying to pull her down, but in any case, the all important straight line from elbow, thorough wrist, to bit , is not there.
> 
> Sit down, start at the walk and "find" her mouth. This can be done like this:
> 
> start with loose reins, just feeling her walk with your body and getting your seat and your following hips, which I know you can do very well. then take your rein up a bit and move your hands out like you are forming a triangle to the bit , or , say, pushing a wheel barrow. When you make contact with the mouth, work on following it so that the rein never gets either tighter or looser. you'll have to move forward and backward. it's your shoulder that will be moving, but it helps to think of it more as your lower body goes forward, toward the "triangle" you have created, then back, then forward, then back. but the actual movement will occur in your shoulder and elbow. whatever, just really feel the mouth and keep that steady contact. your elbow can come away from your side, but do not have your hand pointing further down than at a direct line to the bit. think of your thumbs as laser guns that must point directly AT the bit.
> 
> When you are really following the horse's mouth, then you can walk your hands up the reins a bit (inch them up) to shorten the reins, and bring your elbows back in to your sides (the "triangle" becomes narrower). do this all within the walking rythm of the horse. Don't loose the horse's mouth . And you can then be a bit firmer in your outside hand, and a tiny bit of a "tickle" on the inside rein, and the horse should flex to the inside and soften to your hand a bit. Now, ask for a bigger walk, get a few really active steps, stay with your big walking horse, then reward! release the inside rein really big, like looping down, and praise your horse!
> 
> rinse and repeat.


I just got in from absolutely freezing my butt off!

I worked on this with Squiggs twice now - just at a walk in the snow. The first time was bareback for a little walk down to the solar cattle waterer to check if it was working and today I had the ambition to stick a saddle on her back after doing a bit of groundwork. I didnt do it on a bend, but rather just focusing on keeping her STRAIGHT as we were well... walking in a straight line. She is starting to get it. The first time, she would repetitively just drop WAY behind the vertical and be annoyed, so as a result, i would lose her mouth completely and have to start over. 

Today was a different story - only dropped BTV like a bad horsey once or twice. Other times, she just brought her head and neck down and was WAY more chill about doing it. I even squeaked a total of about 20 seconds of nearly long and low out of her as well when she rounded herself a bit and I just pushed with my seat a bit more and slid a bit of rein out and she wanted the contact. So yay. 

I put the thigh blocks back on my saddle too. I found they did help with trying to ride in a deeper seat.

I'm going to try and ride again tomorrow and get a little video of us walking around in a winter not-so-wonderful land.
:lol:


----------



## tinyliny

QHriderKE said:


> Today was a different story - only dropped BTV like a bad horsey once or twice. Other times, she just brought her head and neck down and was WAY more chill about doing it. I even squeaked a total of about 20 seconds of nearly long and low out of her as well when she rounded herself a bit and* I just pushed with my seat a bit more and slid a bit of rein out and she wanted the contact. So yay.
> *
> I put the thigh blocks back on my saddle too. I found they did help with trying to ride in a deeper seat.
> 
> I'm going to try and ride again tomorrow and get a little video of us walking around in a winter not-so-wonderful land.
> :lol:



Awesome!!


----------



## QHriderKE

What happened to my giraffe!?


----------



## paintluver

She looks great!


----------



## ligoleth

I just browsed through the thread (its late, I need sleeps) but I wanted to comment on how much better your position looks! 

You don't look scrunched, you are sitting much taller and overall seem more relaxed. : )


----------



## Clava

QHriderKE said:


>


Looking good and a nice seat, but if you can soften your heel so it is springy and not jammed down this will help turn your knee in and improve the contact of your seat


----------



## QHriderKE

Not really looking for a critique here cause we were just riding around for fun. 
BUT OMG SHE CANTERED LIKE A NORMAL HORSE. 
And the head/ear shaking is because I braided her forelock and tucked it behind the browband and she apparently really hates it lol

And that little jump - I was so not expecting it. At all LOL


----------

